

A plea for semantic consistency - onderhond
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/07/14/when-one-word-is-more-meaningful-than-a-thousand/

======
gdp
I'm not sure I agree with the somewhat lax use of "semantics" here. It appears
to be mixing notions from formal semantics with (not formally defined) ideas
from linguistics.

Also, it's a nitpick, but the frequently repeated phrase "HTML language"
belongs in the same box as "ATM machine" or "RAS syndrome".

